# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Πρασαραξη του Δ/Ξ Κορτσοπον

## Nautikos II

Στον υφαλο Σερπα βορειοανατολικα της Κερκυρας Προσαραξε το Δ/Ξ Κορτσοπον με σημαια Μαλτας

----------


## Nautikos II

Το Δ/Ξ Πλοιο ΚORCHOPON με τα δεδομενα του Ais Observer στης 07:00 θα βρισκεται στην Χαλκιδα, ξερει καποιος αν πηγαινει στα Ναυπηγεια Χαλκιδος; η καπου αλου;

----------


## captain 83

Το πλοίο ήδη βρίσκεται στην ράδα της Χαλκίδας και αναμένει να πάρει σειρά για το ναυπηγείο.

----------


## Nautikos II

Πιστευω θα μπει στης 07:00 η ωρα στο Ναυπηγειο, ετσι λεει τι Ais, ειναι ενα απο τα καλυτερα το ναυπηγειο της Χαλκιδος

----------


## KARAS PANOS

Τι ζημια αραγε να χει ; 
ισως να χανει και ναυλο ,ειναι διπλου τοιχωματος ;
ποιος να τανε βαρδεια ; 
Να μαθουμε περισσοτερα μιας και η γνωση σωζει.

----------


## cpt. mimis

κορτσόπον = κοριτσόπουλο = κοπέλα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nautikos II

> κορτσόπον = κοριτσόπουλο = κοπέλα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος)


Ετσι ακριβως, στα ποντιακα σημαινει κοριτσι :Wink:

----------

